# Steamers, mussels, little necks and cherrystones. Anniversary dinner.



## hhookk (May 8, 2010)

Twenty two years ago she said "I do". She's put up with me for 25 years and I love her more every day. Thanks Gin, I love you.

We celebrated with a shellfish extravaganza.

Steamers, mussels, little necks steamed in wine ,garlic ,onions and spices. I started the pan with some chopped bacon and rendered out some fat. Then sauteed the garlic and onion in the liquid deliciousness. Added a little wine and some spices and steamed for about 10 mins. Dipped in melted garlic butter and we were in heaven. Also had some nice, ice cold cherrystones on the half shell with lime juice and Cholula hot sauce and some spicy tuna sushi. Only got one pic before it disappeared. Man was this good. Gotta love living in a seafood town :-)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## hounds51 (May 8, 2010)

Nice Meal, and it sounds like a great marriage. You don't see that as much as you used too. Congrats on your 25, and hopefully you two can have at least 25 more together.
Dennis


----------



## hhookk (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Dennis. I'm lucky to have her in my life. She has given me 3 beautiful children and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## cowgirl (May 8, 2010)

Happy Anniversary!  Your seafood feast looks fantastic.


----------



## hhookk (May 8, 2010)

Thanks cowgirl, it was delicious. Can't wait to do it again. The only thing missing was oysters. I wasn't happy with the ones they had so I skipped them this time.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 8, 2010)

What is a cherry stone, and the little neck?


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 9, 2010)

very nice :)  i have the same table!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caveman (May 9, 2010)

Here's to another 25.  Great going.


----------



## hhookk (May 9, 2010)

They are different varietys of clams. The cherrystones are the big ones in the half shells at the bottom of the pic with hot sauce and lime juice on them. They are raw, ice cold and delicious. They can be cooked also, but I prefer them raw. I can eat 2 dozen without a problem. The only thing I don't like about preparing them at home is shucking them. If you don't know what you're doing it can be very hard and dangerous if you slip with the knife. (I do know what I'm doing, but it's just a pain in the a$$, but totally worth it)

Little necks are in the bowl on the right with the steamers and mussels. Steamers and mussels have thin, brittle shells while the littlenecks and cherrystones have really thick, hard shells. The meat is a little firmer than steamers and mussels too. I gave the little necks a 5 min head start before adding the steamers and mussels to the pot because I find they take a little longer to cook because of the thick shells. Garlic butter put these over the top. My 19 year old daughter couldn't stop eating them.

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. I truly am blessed with a wonderful wife and family. 

Also Happy Mothers day to all you mothers out there.


----------



## billham (May 9, 2010)

Grats on 25 years man i myself know what you mean it will be 20yrs for me this September. Those necks look great btw it must be an East Coast thing lol being from RI myself i knew exactly what you were talking about again congrats


----------

